# Labpe and Extreme Peptide, Same company?



## SigNaL7 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been doing some reading, jumping between peptide sites, reading reviews ect. 
 Something caught my eye.. Check it out:

About Extreme Peptide LLC


About Us : Buy peptides online at www.Labpe.com

​Anyone have experience with either company? Quality?


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 29, 2012)

LabPE is good to go. Used many of their peps and all were top quality. Shipping is insane fast as well.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jul 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> LabPE is good to go. Used many of their peps and all were top quality. Shipping is insane fast as well.


....says the Labpe rep.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 29, 2012)

Clear case of copy and paste. Not the same company, those words were hand written by the owner of EP when I worked for them, along with the terms which were hand written by the lawyer.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

Not the same bro..lol.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

Set em straight Pitt


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 29, 2012)

My tan is all the proof I need for their MT2...... Yeah Im a rep.....not like I am hiding that shit..... If you dont want opinions then dont ask for them....Why would ANYONE rep for a company with shitty products if they get compensation in the form of those SAME FUCKING PRODUCTS


----------



## Researcher (Jul 29, 2012)

Buying peptides wholesale is cheap... no reason for any resellers to sell crap so I wouldn't worry... vials come pre-filled and should be vacuum sealed from the manufacturers.  They just pop their labels on them...
=========
Nobody in their right mind would rep for a crappy peptide company... too many good ones to work for...  what makes them all different is their service... Fast/Reliable/Always in stock/Great Prices/Great customer service/and of course domestic...don't buy international and risk Customs B.S.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

Researcher said:


> Buying peptides wholesale is cheap... no reason for any resellers to sell crap so I wouldn't worry... vials come pre-filled and should be vacuum sealed from the manufacturers.  They just pop their labels on them...



Labpe creates their own.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

You mean someone else is actually being accused of being extreme peptide. Holy cow, look out the sky my fall.  Someone one should do some updating.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> You mean someone else is actually being accused of being extreme peptide. Holy cow, look out the sky my fall.  Someone one should do some updating.



Lol...it's a conspiracy man.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

You do?? 



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Labpe creates their own.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> You do??



Yes sir.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Labpe creates their own.



Maybe they are an offshoot from their main peptide company with a different name but their site isn't like a normal peptide website for research.  It's too specific for our needs.
Plus a normal Peptide company would show their manufacturing address within the contact info.  So, I doubt they are the manufacturer.

Still, I plan to order from them...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is in the USA and you have been to your mfg facility?  



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yes sir.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Here is in the USA and you have been to your mfg facility?



Yes, Made in the USA.  But no, I've never been to the facility.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting to see a competitor in this thread trying to cast doubt....

"Go hard or go home"


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

I cant post question? Have you consider maybe I was considering them as a source seeing they are stating to be a US manufacturer? 
Now go soft and go home or whatever you said. 



BigKevKris said:


> Interesting to see a competitor in this thread trying to cast doubt....
> 
> "Go hard or go home"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> I cant post question? Have you consider maybe I was considering them as a source seeing they are stating to be a US manufacturer?
> Now go soft and go home or whatever you said.



No worries.  Ask away..or feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 29, 2012)

Lmfao....nice

"Go hard or go home"


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll be back in Pittsburgh the end of Aug for the North America maybe we can meet.





Pittsburgh63 said:


> No worries.  Ask away..or feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 29, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> I'll be back in Pittsburgh the end of Aug for the North America maybe we can meet.



Not sure what my work schedule is going to look like..but It would be very cool to meet up.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Not sure what my work schedule is going to look like..but It would be very cool to meet up.



make sure you buy a butt plug, lou isnt exactly "normal"


----------



## basskiller (Jul 30, 2012)

twist said:


> make sure you buy a butt plug, lou isnt exactly "normal"



lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 30, 2012)

TwisT said:


> make sure you buy a butt plug, lou isnt exactly "normal"



Good advice to have...thanks TwisT!!  Lol.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 30, 2012)

Just because I @$$ ?@&+ Twist and make him my little cha cha doesnt mean I do it to everyone.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 30, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Just because I @$$ ?@&+ Twist and make him my little cha cha doesnt mean I do it to everyone.



Awe Pitt, he doesn't think your sexy.  :what:


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 30, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Awe Pitt, he doesn't think your sexy.  :what:



He just knows I'm out of his league.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 30, 2012)

Nah don't you know Twists alter ego is a sexy hot headed jealous Latina if he finds out he me severe of my unit and stick it in my ear!


----------

